# Free albums



## ford442 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi,
Just a 4/20 reminder that you can get all of my music for free through torrents. Search 'noah cohn' in a public tracker to get 8 free albums. I wanted to release a 4/20 album, but things didn't line up quite right. 
My stuff is chill-out, acid, ambient songs. I use a PC with Cubase as well as some hardware and guitars. I've been working since about 1998.
Thanks to everybody who has already downloaded! 20,000 downloads! I love to know people are listening..!  
Come by www.noahcohn.com for my newest tracks.


HAPPY 420 RIU!!!


----------



## ford442 (May 3, 2010)

Well, I am up about 2,000 downloads since 4/20..  Hope it was you guys!
So, did any of my songs make it into your stony MP3 stash? Any issues with the torrents?
All comments are welcome!


----------



## ford442 (Jul 12, 2010)

This weekend I have released another torrent album. This time it is six all new songs. 
I hope that you will check it out if you use torrents - and remember that all of my previously released tracks are also there on bit torrent. 
The style is chill-out, acid, ambient, experimental acoustica. I have been using new equipment such as the Novation Nova and ACE synth. 
These songs were all written this year for my upcoming album.



Noah Cohn - Whispers in the Well


----------



## ford442 (Jul 31, 2010)

if you don't do torrents - i have uploaded my catalog to Grooveshark.com. Listen free anytime - 

http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/artist/Noah+Cohn/1494712


----------



## ford442 (Sep 3, 2010)

My torrent Whispers in the Well is on the featured torrents at www.mininova.org!  Download and help spread the music!


----------



## smallville (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for share


----------



## ford442 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for helping to make this torrent sharing a reality!

www.noahcohn.com/66666.jpg


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 3, 2012)

do you listen to kettel? alot of the sounds remind me of his music
[youtube]1UG1-aXthdU[/youtube]

i think the zany acid to what i hear from finland 
[youtube]cxgAENw5yNE[/youtube]
admitted this is harder than this album but i thought same of some of your previous tracks
[youtube]En8GtY8sf14[/youtube]


----------



## ford442 (May 3, 2012)

wow! all very cool tracks!
i like the first two most - pretty good acid! 
mm.. i like the ending of the third..

right now i am starting work on an energetic acidish track.. got two 303s, 808, analog bass, bass guitar going.. more like my old style hopefully.. heh..


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 3, 2012)

ford442 said:


> wow! all very cool tracks!
> i like the first two most - pretty good acid!
> mm.. i like the ending of the third..
> 
> right now i am starting work on an energetic acidish track.. got two 303s, 808, analog bass, bass guitar going.. more like my old style hopefully.. heh..


yeah kettel is well worth looking into 
the last 2 was suomi suandi finlands anarchic freeform, acid spinoff from goa trance 
this was first track i heard of it about 6-7 years ago now
[youtube]XrQcAPgZnbU[/youtube]

the sound def isnt for everyone but the freeform reminded me of your tracks
[youtube]0mccfZAKilE[/youtube]

i've always wanted to start making my music even downloaded the software a couple of times but never got round to it. one day i'll start


----------



## ford442 (Oct 4, 2012)

My torrents have passed 70,000 downloads now! Thanks to RIU for joining in!


----------



## ford442 (Apr 18, 2017)

Up to 950,000 torrent downloads now thanks to all of the sharing due to my support of the S.E.G. free energy project!
Download now before mininova.org shuts down!


----------

